# Brussels - Loved and Loathed



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Capital of the EU, sometimes dirty, always grand...

Place Royale:


Place Royale Brussels

Parliament building:


Belgian parliament


Brussels

Grand Place / Grote Markt:


Grand Place Brussels

Royal Museums of Fine Arts of Belgium:


Brussels

Palace of Justice:


Brussels

Lion at the base of the Congress Column:


Congress Column Brussels

Shadow of King Albert:


Brussels


Brussels


Brussels


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Maison du Roi:


Maison du Roi Brussels


Brussels


Brussels

Congress Column:


Congress Column Brussels

Notre-Dame du Sablon:


Notre-Dame du Sablon


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks, more to come...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Facade detail, Grand Place:


Grand Place Brussels


Brussels

Galeries St. Hubert:


Galeries Royales Saint-Hubert Brussels


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Grand Place / Grote Markt:


Grand Place Brussels

Belgian parliament (Palais de la Nation / Paleis der Natie):


Palais de la Nation / Paleis der Natie


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos, Brussels has some great architecture!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Brussels


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Grand Place Brussels

Stock Exchange:


Stock Exchange Brussels

Notre Dame du Sablon:


Notre-Dame du Sablon

Godfrey of Bouillon statue (Place Royale):


Godfrey of Bouillon


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good shots of Brussels.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Stunning pictures Kampflamm! kay:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely pictures of Brussels, Love your details


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Finally, Brussels is exposed!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth...


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool and crisp shots of so far the loved elements of the city!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Moar!


Brussels


Brussels Stock Exchange


Warandepark Brussels


----------



## GZT (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. What lens were you using?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Just a simple and classic Sigma 17-70mm. Has served me well until now.


Brussels

The Congress Column with lots of bling:


Congress Column Brussels


Cathedral of St. Michael and St. Gudula


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Did you explore the Art-Nouveau districts?


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

El_Greco said:


> Did you explore the Art-Nouveau districts?


Sadly I didn't get around to doing that. Just did the normal touristy bit.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Lions in front of the stock exchange:


Brussels Stock Exchange

Saint Jacques-sur-Coudenberg church on Place Royale:


Saint Jacques-sur-Coudenberg Brussels

Petit Sablon / Kleine Zavel on the right:


Brussels


Brussels Place Royale


Brussels


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Kampflamm said:


> Sadly I didn't get around to doing that. Just did the normal touristy bit.


Turn back, now! You missed some of the best things.:slap:
Very nice collection of pictures though  :applause:


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

Mehr!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

OK, if you think you can handle it.


Grand Place Brussels


Cour des comptes / Rekenhof Brussels


Brussels


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Base of the Congress Column:


Congress Column Brussels


Grand Place Brussels

Brussels Cathedral:


Cathedral of St. Michael and St. Gudula Brussels

Galeries St. Hubert:


Galeries Royales Saint-Hubert Brussels


Grand Place Brussels


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: You've got the perfect eye to capture beauty!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous and very impressive!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Benonie said:


> :applause: You've got the perfect eye to capture beauty!


And there is so much of it in Brussels... :apple:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I want to see the evil parts ... the ones you promissed in the title ... 

Btw, whats your first hand impression, is the centre really in such a great shape as your pictures suggest?


----------



## SerdarOrtac (Mar 16, 2014)

Brussel is very underrated


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Slartibartfas said:


> Btw, whats your first hand impression, is the centre really in such a great shape as your pictures suggest?


I'd say the center is in a pretty good condition. Every once in a while you'll come across a slightly derelict facade but it's nothing that a little paint couldn't rectify, i.e. it's not like what you might find in east Germany where some buildings are close to literally falling apart. And of course you'll have some pretty nasty 60s and 70s architecture but compared to what you come across in western Germany, it's heaven.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Grand Place Brussels


Brussels


Brussels


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

splendid city......love the architecture.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

neat and charming city....like the sidewalk cafes.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Definitely loved.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

charliewong90 said:


> neat and charming city....like the sidewalk cafes.


It's more Parisian than Paris itself.


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


> I'd say the center is in a pretty good condition. Every once in a while you'll come across a slightly derelict facade but it's nothing that a little paint couldn't rectify, i.e. it's not like what you might find in east Germany where some buildings are close to literally falling apart. And of course you'll have some pretty nasty 60s and 70s architecture but compared to what you come across in western Germany, it's heaven.


Did you see De Brouckère as well? 
Those two massive buildings from the post-war period completely ruin what might have been a pretty square with _fin de siècle_ architecture in a way I didn't see often in Germany. Then again I don't really know many cities in Germany, only the pretty ones. 

You should have gone to the EU quarter though, I think you would have enjoyed it.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah I remember Brouckere square from a few years ago. Belgians undoubtedly have a somewhat odd way of showing their appreciation for pre-20th century architecture. I've nonetheless seen far bigger crimes against humanity in virtually all large German cities.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

So far you go only around tourist places. Show us the secret life of Eurocrats!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

It's actually very different, but I appreciate the compliment for our capital.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Brussels


Grand Place Brussels


Congress Column Brussels


Brussels


Brussels


----------



## NovaProspekt (Feb 7, 2014)

An urban explorer's paradise.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That, typical, building style reminds me of lace ( 2nd photo).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really lovely, very nice updates as well


----------



## Andgna (May 1, 2014)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Brussels


Brussels


Brussels


Brussels


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, great & very nice :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love this city - one of the best in the world.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Grand Place

Royal Fine Arts Museum:


Royal Museums of Fine Arts of Belgium


Brussels


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I think this is close to where the attack on the Jewish Museum took place:


Brussels

Royal Palace:


Royal Palace Brussels


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Kampflamm said:


> Moar!
> 
> 
> Brussels


Beautiful.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Very interesting. A handsome, imposing, bustling city with impressive civic architecture. It looks like a capital city and a center of administration.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Brussels


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Those Congress Column lions again...


Congress Column Brussels

Don't know what this building houses but it looks magnificent:


Brussels


Brussels Grand Place


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

^^The building in the second pic is the museum of the national bank of Belgium.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Brussels


Brussels


Place Royale Brussels


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Royal Fine Arts Museum looks like it was inspired by [URL="http://www.greece-athens.com/page.php?page_id=271"]Hadrian's Library[/URL] in Athens.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's inspired by classic, hellinistic architecture, that's for sure. So I agree.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Well I'm so glad I have your approval, merci beaucoup.


----------

